# Can't upgrade/uninstall iTunes; says iTunes.msi missing



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

I am trying to help someone upgrade their copy of iTunes (I think the version was something like 10.0.1.48) and when I use the built in upgrade utility (via the Help>Check for updates) menu, the download goes through, the upgrade appears to start off fine, but then it gets stuck and says a file it's trying to access is on a resource it can't get to. I did a search for "iTunes.msi" with the Windows search utility and found a few different ones on the hard drive. I tried all of them, manually browsing to each one to select it, but it would always tell me the file I selected was invalid.

I have googled around for solutions to this problem but it seems like something of an unresolved issue Apple doesn't seem to give two s***'s about. There is no "official"/supported solution, as far as I have been able to find. The closest thing I have been able to find was a link to some "Microsoft Uninstaller Utility", which is a long time deprecated program you can't download from Microsoft anymore.

Does anybody know of a better way to solve this problem? I would like to get their software updated while preserving all their music and authorization if possible. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What's the operating system?


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Windows XP.


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone know where you can download this "Uninstaller Utility" Microsoft no longer supports or distributes?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If M$ removed it, there is likely a reason. Anyway, from Google> http://www.locksleynet.com/2009/06/09/missing-itunesmsi-problem-resolved/


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The utility was retired by Microsoft on June 25, 2010, due to conflicts with Office 2007.

The free *Revo Uninstaller* can help you.


----------



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet, I will have to try this Revo thing out. Thanks!


----------

